# My wife's Foreman



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

She has a 02 450 foreman EL. Now she's wanting to upgrade her tires from the 26" vampires to 27" silverbacks. She does have a 2" lift on her bike. I need to know if that's possible and what modifications/alterations are going to have to be done.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would imagine that they will fit fairly well w/o any other mods, mabe some spacers if you prefer? With the lift, I dont think you would need to trim any fenders for 27"s but... wont know till they are on there. I think you will be fine though.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

lulu500 has a foreman 500 and was rubbing her 27" mudbugs i believe until the 2" lift was put on. You may be ok but the silverback has a much larger lug.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

just for a lil info....I called H/L...the 27" silverbacks will fit without ANY mods to be done. the 2" lift on that foreman there will be plenty of clearance for the tires and will NOT rub or tear anything up.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

You shouldn't have any problems, I ran 27x12 Outlaws all the way around on my old '04 Foreman and no rubbing with HL 2'' lift and HL springs. I probably could have ran 28's had I went with a skinny/wide combo. There are pics of it in the Honda Pic Thread.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

might rub the front floor board brackets if so.. just get the BFH out n bend them


----------

